# Feeders



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I had been about 3 weeks since i had given my 3 reds some feeders. Tonight I stopped by the lfs and picked up a dozen. Wow, were they excited. It was one of the best frenzies i have seen them have. It kicked ass!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

excellent!


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

That sounds awsome. Get a digital camera. You guys will love my posts soon as I get my tank shipped here/


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice carnage


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats!!! You finally witnessed the FURY!!!


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thats the privelage of ownig


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

There Fury is one of the best parts of owning them!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

FURY FURY FURY i love it


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> FURY FURY FURY i love it


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah!!!!!


----------

